# Linksys WPC11, Windows95 and Airport Extreme



## larry98765 (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi All,

Trying to get a LinkSys WPC11 (802.11b) to find my Airport network.

I'm a bit confused about the SSID. Apple's site says it's: "Apple Network" followed by the last 6 characters of the ID found on the label of the BaseStation.

But what about the "wireless network name" I gave the network in the Airport setup utility? Where does that come into play?

Anyway, I tried both. Also:

In the APBS utility, I made sure that:
1) WEP is off, just until I get this working
2) The protocol is set to wireless B, because it's a B card
3) Transmitter power is high (the laptop is only seven feet away, at least until I get it working
4) The channels are set to the same number
5) Create closed network is off (again, just until I figure this out)

I'm not much of a windows person, so perhaps the problem is there somewhere? I successfully installed the card and driver software, and the "power" and "link" lights on the card are on.

Anyone have any insight?

Thanks.


----------



## rb2u (Apr 6, 2003)

The SSID is the Airport Network Name you assigned in the Airport Admin Utility. Since you have a link light it sounds like it is connected. You said Windows95 which I'm not sure about! Right-click Network Neighborhood and double-click the TCP/IP for Linkysy (or whatever it says). Set it to connect via DHCP (assigned IP dynamically). You'll have to restart the PC every time you change a network setting.

Double-clicking the task tray icon for the wireless card should show the SSID and signal strength.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rb2u _
> *The SSID is the Airport Network Name you assigned in the Airport Admin Utility. Since you have a link light it sounds like it is connected. You said Windows95 which I'm not sure about! Right-click Network Neighborhood and double-click the TCP/IP for Linkysy (or whatever it says). Set it to connect via DHCP (assigned IP dynamically). You'll have to restart the PC every time you change a network setting.
> 
> Double-clicking the task tray icon for the wireless card should show the SSID and signal strength. *



Thanks for the reply, rb2u.

I tried all the above to no avail. I suspect the included wifi sniffer utility doesn't like Windows95 (even tho the package says it's supported). And I'm in contact with Linksys tech support. Always have had better luck here, tho. 

But my next question, since I'm new to wifi -- if I set up everything correctly in my (Windows) network prefs -- do I even need the sniffer utility? Or is there a utility out there that works with Windows 95 that works better than Linksys's?

By the way, I hope it's not bad form to post these Windows-related questions here. I am trying to get this to find my Airport base station!


----------



## rb2u (Apr 8, 2003)

The sniffer utility probably provides the visual indicator on your task try. My wife's PC has a 3 Com card with a similar utility and it tells the signal strength for her connection to my Airport Base Station. The Windows network setup is a separate but necessary step. She's running Windows 98 which has better networking capability and may be why you're having difficulty.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 8, 2003)

Well. Soon my troubles will be over. My 12-inch Airport Extreme powerbook is on its way.

Then I'm gonna try to install linux on that old windows laptop, and see if that breathes new life into it.


----------



## xphile (Apr 13, 2003)

Your 12" PowerBook is on the way, but I wouldn't count on it clearing up the problems...

I've got a 17" PowerBook with Airport Extreme and while I connect to Apple Airport base stations just fine, as well as T-Mobiles WiFi service (whatever they use) when I try to connect to a Linksys Wireless Base Station, even though I can get a strong signal, get an IP address and connect, I can use the network.

Linksys won't help. According to them, Apple doesn't exist.


----------



## karavite (Apr 13, 2003)

For what it is worth, I just wasted about 3 hours of my life with Linksys tech support trying to get a WAP11 Access point (conncected to my Linksys router) and WPC11 card in my PC running Windows 2000 (my two macs are connected to the router by cables - both desktops). They were awful and clueless. I explained to them that I got this all to work, but whenever I restarted the PC, it would not connect to the access point. After hours of trying installs, firmware upgrades and various combinations of dynamic and static IPs the problem continued. I am taking both of these items back for a refund.

I really don't understand why some company can't solve all these little problems and deliver a wireless solution for all platforms that is easy to use and a little smart - Linksys's attitude toward Apple is unforgivable (We don't support it when it is so easy to support). Linksys can go to that bad hot place - I will never buy anything from them again.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xphile _
> *Your 12" PowerBook is on the way, but I wouldn't count on it clearing up the problems...
> 
> I've got a 17" PowerBook with Airport Extreme and while I connect to Apple Airport base stations just fine, as well as T-Mobiles WiFi service (whatever they use) when I try to connect to a Linksys Wireless Base Station, even though I can get a strong signal, get an IP address and connect, I can use the network.
> ...



Sounds similar to my problem. Since I wrote the original post, I upgraded the laptop in question to Windows 98. Now I can launch the Utility, find a signal and (according to the utility) get connected. BUT my web browser is unable to connect to any sites. Usually, the browser reports "Detecting Proxy Settings" and just hangs until it says "Server Not Found." My other wireless device (my shiny new wonderful PB12") on the same network works fine. I think it has something to do with my network settings on the PC, but it's set to obtain IP dynamically, etc.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## rb2u (Apr 19, 2003)

Does your Mac use proxy settings also? Are they set the same as the PC? If you have no proxy settings on  the Mac you need to change the PC to connect directly (no proxies).


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 19, 2003)

I've had two good experiences with Linksys products.  My first is a 4port router and the second is the new wireless-G router.  Both work great in a PC/Mac environment.


----------



## xphile (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larry98765 _
> *Sounds similar to my problem. Since I wrote the original post, I upgraded the laptop in question to Windows 98. Now I can launch the Utility, find a signal and (according to the utility) get connected. BUT my web browser is unable to connect to any sites. Usually, the browser reports "Detecting Proxy Settings" and just hangs until it says "Server Not Found." My other wireless device (my shiny new wonderful PB12") on the same network works fine. I think it has something to do with my network settings on the PC, but it's set to obtain IP dynamically, etc.
> 
> Anyone have any advice? *



I've run into several situations in which the LINKSYS BEFW11S4 works fine with most devices but will not work with my 17" PowerBook and the Airport Extreme. That same PowerBook works fine with most other WiFI routers and access points.

I've found tinkering with RTS Threshold on the LINKSYS can sometimes get you connected, but the connection isn't reliable... sorta like Linksys tech support.

Bottom line is that there are apparently issues with Airport Extreme and certain base stations. The happy days of 802.11b working everywhere seem to be over, and all new compatibility issues are the nature of G and it's "backward compatibility." I've had no problem with Apple Airports (all generations), Dlink's work, older Linksys models seem to work fine. I guess it's time to start compiling a list of experiences.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rb2u _
> *Does your Mac use proxy settings also? Are they set the same as the PC? If you have no proxy settings on  the Mac you need to change the PC to connect directly (no proxies). *



Hmm. No proxy settings on the PC as far as I know. All is set to automatic. But maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## rb2u (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larry98765 _
> *Usually, the browser reports "Detecting Proxy Settings" and just hangs until it says "Server Not Found." *



This sounds like it's looking for a proxy server without success. On the PC go to Internet Options, Connections, LAN Settings and uncheck the three proxy settings boxes there. It may not solve your problem but it will change the error message to just say "Server Not Found" quicker! 

Those are Windows 98 instructions and don't forget to reboot after changing anything on the PC network settings!


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 20, 2003)

rb2u --

WORKED! Thanks rb2u! Now for my next question:

It works only if I don't have WEP set up on the base station. When I set up WEP, even if I type the correct password in the wireless PC, I get no connection. I think I read somewhere that WEP passwords are dealt with differently on airport and other pc wireless devices. Any ideas?

And thanks for the tips!


----------



## rb2u (Apr 20, 2003)

Glad to help! Yes the PC doesn't use the same friendly Mac password. From the Airport Admin Utility after enabling the WEP password go to the Base Station menu and select Equivalent Network Password. That will give you the password to use on a PC.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 20, 2003)

Holy *&^%$#! That's one LOOONG password. I suppose that's because I've got 128-bit encryption?


----------



## rb2u (Apr 20, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 21, 2003)

rb2u: Worked! Again you're advice proves correct! And again I seek knowledge:

The Linksys wireless config utility on the PC has the option for entering the WEP key as a passphrase (Create With Passphrase). So shouldn't this work, rather than my having to memorize the hex?


----------



## rb2u (Apr 21, 2003)

I believe the PC will remember the password hex for you, like the Mac does. If you generate the password on the PC there will be a long hex key to enter on the Mac! And it may require a dollar sign in front. Your best bet (if the PC doesn't do the memorization) is to paste the key into a text document on the desktop so you can copy and paste it into the PC connection.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 21, 2003)

rb2u,
The PC remembers the hex, so I'm really just curious: why would the mac generate a different hex from the passphrase than the pc? I guess this gets into the realm of encryption that I know little about.


----------



## rb2u (Apr 21, 2003)

That's is over my head too! I understand they are different and can live with that.


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks again. 

I should note to others reading this thread that this officially means that the Linksys WPC11 wireless card DOES work with an AEBS.


----------

